# Finally pregnant, and the gender anxiety kicks in!



## ILoveYouZandT

I so so so wish I didn't feel any concern about the gender! I just want to be happy and excited about a new squishy little baby. But the reality that this is the last baby we'll have looms over me. :nope: We won't know the gender till late November/Early December! It feels like sooooo long away. I just want to get it over with and move on to the more exciting parts of the pregnancy/new baby journey. 

Anyone else feel this way upon finding out they were pregnant?! 

:flower:


----------



## Kirei

As soon as I got the positive test it was all I could think about. I did all the "old wives tale" tests under the sun, stared at the 12 week scan for AGE and was completely obsessed with gender. I have always wanted one baby, a girl, and I was petrified of having a boy (I don't want to offend anyone with boys, they're lovely but I just can't imagine one for me for whatever reason). So yes, I definitely felt like that. To make it worse, NOBODY understood. I had to have IVF to get pregnant and everyone said OMG you are so selfish, you should just be happy to be pregnant, etc, etc. I would have loved a boy, I just couldn't IMAGINE myself with one, if that makes sense. I was always prepared for, expecting, and hoping for a girl.
I got lucky and it was a girl. I hope you get what you dream of, and I totally understand how you're feeling. Congratulation on being pregnant by the way! xxx


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you for responding!! 

I take no offense, I have two boys. I love my boys and I've never wished they were girls or anything of the sort. I just want so freakin' badly to experience having a little girl!!!! 

I have been obsessively researching the old wives tales.. So far the ring test says girl LOL. I'm not far along enough to try anything else. But I'm only 3 weeks 6 days and have a hell of a time to go until I can get a gender ultrasound! I don't know how I'm going to make it lol!


----------



## danni2kids

I can totally relate i have 2 boys and am pregnant with my third, i don't feel excited yet because i want to know what we are having, i haven't even told everyone yet for this reason. i so want to enjoy my pregnancy!! I had my 12 week scan yesterday and the tech guessed baby was a boy, thats all i could think about for the rest of the time i was lying on the bed not even looking at my baby!!
I hate feeling like this, my husband doesn't understand, and he said we will have another, i had to convince him to try for this one. The chances of us having another is slim, this will be my 3rd c-section and i have extremely low ovarian reserve :cry: 
I know i will love this baby like any other but i feel sad for the baby girl i may never have, like i will always have a hole in my heart:cry::cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

Even before I got pregnant, I really wanted a boy. So did my husband. As soon as I got pregnant, I was convinced that its going to be a boy and even started calling it boy names. Guess me and husband are used to the idea that its going to be a boy although we will be having a gender scan this upcoming monday and it might show otherwise. If its a girl, I'll love her the same, just need to adjust to the idea. I can imagine the wait, when my doctor told me I will be having a gender scan 3 weeks ago, it seemed like a lifetime.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

danni2kids- I wouldn't put to much into the 12 week scan, and the tech saying boy!! Definitely wait till a later scan! I know how you feel though. My husband always said he wanted boys boys and boys! But as soon as we found out I was pregnant he said he really wants a girl. So I'm hoping if it does turn out to be a boy that I won't be alone in feeling like we're missing out on something. But I'll love him just the same. My heart will always be missing that bond that I could have had though. 

hello_kitty- I assume it's your first?! You'll definitely adjust, don't even worry! I was POSITIVE my second was a little girl. When we went for our gender ultrasound and the tech said boy, for me it was a moment of confusion and then I was over it. And went shopping ha. 

The difference this time is that it's the last time. And I have SO FREAKIN' LONG before the gender scan!!


----------



## Baby321

Hello ILoveYouZandT, I can completely understand your situation. Best of luck, i hope you get your little girl. I am the opposite of you. I have three girls, all with c-section, so much wanted to experience what it felt like having a boy but unfortunately never got the chance. Currently expecting my fourth baby. When I had my 20 week scan, I saw a potty shot whilst tech was looking, I got my suspicions that it was a girl. I had a 29 week growth scan and had it confirmed that this baby is also a girl.
Since i have found out , I have found it very difficult to accept to get sterilised. I were thinking of trying again but after talking with OH, i think i will be getting sterilised this time round. Too many kids will leave us no time for ourselves and also no guarantee that I will get a boy. So, no boys for me, just wanted to experience how it would have felt like having a boy.

I have felt very down this time round because its my last baby, so i can understand how you are feeling. Its really hit me hard this time round. I really hope you don't have to go through what i have been feeling. I hope you get your little princess x


----------



## Mummy2B21

good luck hon i hope you get our little girl.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

Thank you ladies! I'm sorry you never got your lil' man Baby321! I bet your daughters are all beautiful as can be though! =) 

My husband and I went and bought a few onsies, two boy, two girl. My husband doesn't want to admit it, but I think he's come to a point where he wants a girl just as bad as I do. And our 4 1/2 year old wants a little girl SO FREAKIN' bad! He won't accept it could even be a boy. I have widget on my cell phone screen that shows what the baby looks like as it's developing, and he proudly shows it to his friends and to family saying "Look! It's my baby sister girl baby! She's growing!". He has been calling a non-existent baby his "baby sister girl baby" for the year we've been trying to conceive lol.


----------



## danni2kids

ILoveYouZandT said:


> Thank you ladies! I'm sorry you never got your lil' man Baby321! I bet your daughters are all beautiful as can be though! =)
> 
> My husband and I went and bought a few onsies, two boy, two girl. My husband doesn't want to admit it, but I think he's come to a point where he wants a girl just as bad as I do. And our 4 1/2 year old wants a little girl SO FREAKIN' bad! He won't accept it could even be a boy. I have widget on my cell phone screen that shows what the baby looks like as it's developing, and he proudly shows it to his friends and to family saying "Look! It's my baby sister girl baby! She's growing!". He has been calling a non-existent baby his "baby sister girl baby" for the year we've been trying to conceive lol.

My 3 1/2 is convinced i'm having a girl as well, he keep's asking "is your girl baby alright mumma". I keep telling him that it might be a boy and he will have another brother but he wont hear it either.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

danni2kids said:


> ILoveYouZandT said:
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies! I'm sorry you never got your lil' man Baby321! I bet your daughters are all beautiful as can be though! =)
> 
> My husband and I went and bought a few onsies, two boy, two girl. My husband doesn't want to admit it, but I think he's come to a point where he wants a girl just as bad as I do. And our 4 1/2 year old wants a little girl SO FREAKIN' bad! He won't accept it could even be a boy. I have widget on my cell phone screen that shows what the baby looks like as it's developing, and he proudly shows it to his friends and to family saying "Look! It's my baby sister girl baby! She's growing!". He has been calling a non-existent baby his "baby sister girl baby" for the year we've been trying to conceive lol.
> 
> My 3 1/2 is convinced i'm having a girl as well, he keep's asking "is your girl baby alright mumma". I keep telling him that it might be a boy and he will have another brother but he wont hear it either.Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not alone! I am seriously worried how he'd handle the baby being a boy! He doesn't think it's even possible! We brought the onesies out again to show a friend who was visiting, and they were laying around after she left. My son was looking at them again and he just kept telling us how much he likes the girl ones, and he pays no attention to the boy ones even though one has a firetruck on it LOL!!! Our 2 year old likes the fire truck onesie.


----------



## Kirei

Little ones quite often guess these things right! My little 3 year old cousin guessed my sister's baby was a boy and was even right on what day he would be born! She also guessed my baby was a girl before we found out. However the other day she told my husband he was pregnant with twins, a boy and a girl, so I'm not sure we can ALWAYS rely on her predictions...!


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

HAHAHA that is sooooooooo cute! I know what you mean though, I have known kids too do that. And I was hoping my little guy was as in tune with that kind of stuff as he was when I was little. But I think he's just as hopeful as I am!

I feel like baby is a girl, I really really do. But I'm telling myself not to get too excited ha.


----------

